# rocky element  vs.  etx 70



## gosy (20. August 2004)

inwie weit unterscheiden sich die beiden frames `? federweg ist ja soweitfast gleich. eignet sich der etx weniger für cc bzw race `?


----------



## Andreas.Berz (20. August 2004)

Hallo gosy,

das ETS-X hat einen verstellbaren Federweg. Das bringt ein höheres Gewicht und ist eher für Tourenfahrer interessant als für Racer. Das Element besitzt die "klassischere" Form und ich würde vermuten, dass es hinten einen Tick weniger wippt als das ETS-X (Stellt aber auch beim ETS kein Problem dar). Die Hinterbau-Geometrie des ETS-X ist aber auf jeden Fall ein echter Eye-Catcher. Der ETS-Hinterbau soll wenig steif sein (besonders Modell 2003). Mir ist das bis jetzt aber nicht negativ aufgefallen.

Gruss, Andreas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lim (21. August 2004)

Hi Gosy

Das Element ist ein tadelloses Bike, das gerne schnell auf CC Kursen unterwegs ist. Es ist ausgezeichnet für den ambitionierten Racer, aber auch nur für die Feierabendrunde oder die Touren mit Freunden an den Wochenenden. Das ETS bietet etwas mehr Federweg. Durch die Hinterbaukonstruktion soll beim pedalieren etwas weniger Energie im Dämpfer verpuffen. Diese eingesparte Energie geht jedoch durch das höhere Gewicht des Bikes wieder verloren. Was bleibt, ist der schwerzugängliche Dämpfer, der während der Fahrt kaum verstellt werden kann. (Der Dämpfer ist upside down montiert, d.h. der Blockierhebel ist ganz unten bei den Zahnkränzen). Ich war auch sehr interessiert am ETS. Von ETS Besitzern habe ich jedoch erfahren, dass der Hinterbau des ETS schon nach kurzer Zeit spürbar weicher wird. Mir persönlich gefallen auch die Rohre nicht mehr. Das Slayer ist für mich konstruktionsmässig das sinnvollere Bike. Es wiegt nur unwesentlich mehr, hat den steiferen Hinterbau, der Dämpfer ist gut zugänglich (leider ein Sondermass!) und durch das Rad-Tubing sieht es einfach besser aus.
Fazit: 
Wenn Du schneller sein willst als Deine Kollegen, nimm das Element.
Wenn Dir lange Alpentouren und knackige Downhills wichtiger sind als die paar Rennwochenenden, dann nimm das Slayer. 

Gruss


----------



## gosy (21. August 2004)

hm ok danke ne das slayer nicht dann könnte ich das jekyll auch behalten vom federweg     jetzt geht das rennen los   blur santa cruz oder rocky element frame. die ausstattung liegt ja schon da


----------



## Jockelmatz (21. August 2004)

gosy
- dann nimm das Element. Das ist 2004 nochmal echt verbessert worden, der Hinterbau spricht jetzt noch besser an. Dazu vorne und hinten 100mm - also auch Touren-geeignet. Ein Traumbike!

Gruß


----------



## summit (21. August 2004)

Das ETSX ist das vielseitigste *Touren*Bike das ich kenne. Der Hinterbau lässt sich zwischen 90 und 115 mm verstellen und hat dabei auch sehr unterschiedliche Charakteristiken: Straff/progressiv/wippfrei bei 90 mm, sensibel mit viel Schluckvermögen bei 115 mm. Zusammen mit einer Variogabel (CP 125, Psylo, Tallas) das perfekte Rad für anspruchsvolle Alpentouren. Das Handling in technischen Passagen ist ausgezeichnet. Die Sattelstütze lässt sich voll versenken, es lassen sich zwei Flaschenhalter montieren.

Der alte 2003er "Rad Oval" Vorderbau ist identisch mit dem Slayer (5 mm kürzeres Oberrohr). Mit dem neuen Rohrsatz hat die Optik leider sehr gelitten (soll wohl den CC-Charakter unterstreichen und die Leute vom Bikepark fernhalten).

Messtechnisch sind alter und neuer Hinterbau identisch. Beim Fahren macht sich der etwas weiche Hinterbau nur in sehr schnellen Kurven bemerkbar (leichtes Pendeln). Auf schnellen, ruppigen Pisten kann es zu Ghostshifting kommen. Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf ein KG von 68 kg.

Der Dämpfer liegt sehr schmutzgeschützt und schwerpunkttechnisch optimal zentral und tief. Lockout wird am beinahe wippfreien Hinterbau nicht benötigt und vor einem 1000 Hm Asphaltanstieg kann man sich auch mal runterbeugen. Mit einem guten Stahlfederdämpfer ist die Hinterbauperformance nochmals besser.

Das Element hat einen anderen Einsatzbereich. Man muss halt wissen was mal will und braucht.

Armin


----------



## gosy (21. August 2004)

ja aber mal ernsthaft ob 90 oder 115 who cares ist doch kopfsache ob man das merkt und naja die lager ich denke wenns rocky wird dann das element 70 frameset mit 100er vanilla rl gabel.


----------



## summit (21. August 2004)

Du merkst halt die sehr unterschiedliche Charakteristik der beiden Einstellungen. Weil die Verstellung sehr schnell und einfach klappt, nutze ich das auch sehr häufig aus. Mit den Lagern hat das ETSX keine Probleme, eher mit der Hinterbau-Verwindungssteifigkeit bei schweren Fahrern.

Armin


----------



## clemson (23. August 2004)

kann mich armin nur anschließen

das ets-x ist das perfekte tourenrad....

verstellung des federwegs macht sich deutlich bemerkbar...

hab auch mit 90 kg keine probs mit dem rad..
fahre daas 2003 er modell.....

für den reinen race einsatz  würde ich auch das element nehmen...

aber auf  langen und schweren touren klar das ets

mfg
clemens


----------

